# Tattoos



## doenoe (Jan 6, 2006)

I have seen this theme on another forum i visit and thought it would be fun to do it here too. Just post a pic of your tattoo. And if you dont have one, maybe of someone you know.
Here is my tattoo (you can read about it in this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38306 )







Well post away and have fun
Greetz Daan


----------



## Traci (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool Tattoo Jo! I'll have to have someone take a pisture of mine, I'll ask PG.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a few, but only have a picture of one, my brother took it just after he finished it so it's not the best.............Will have to get a better picture, it's hard because it's on my calf....






It looks a lot better now because it's not all red and swollen.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know...pretty hardcore, huh?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice tat CrazyAva, really colorfull. Will be waiting for your pic Traci.
And yes verbal, that is really hardcore. Shame you washed it off.
And im pretty sure there are more people here with a tattoo, come on.......post. You know you want to


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

I am waiting for my hubby to get home.  He has a couple of tattoos that I can photograph.  I am too chicken to let anyone poke me with needles LOL.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 7, 2006)

I got my first tat after I had my first kid.  I figured if I could go through that pain I can handle a tattoo!   I need to get pictures of my other ones.  My first one is not so good, the guy scarred me up pretty bad and it's sorta sloppy, going to have one of my brothers touch it up for me.  I have a cover up on my ankle, I will get a picture of that one too.  My husbands tats are all words presently, so his aren't very interesting haha.  I can't wait to see more tattoo pictures............


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

My husband:


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 7, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know...pretty hardcore, huh?



Verbal is that a scar right under the knuckle of your index finger? If so, I have one that looks very similar in practically the same plus, but on my right hand!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 8, 2006)

Nope, that's my vein


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 30, 2006)

these are my work safe tattoos.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 30, 2006)

Mmmmm, I had 3 tattoos but I had two of them lasered off (that would be 9 treatments, ouch) and I would have my last one removed but they told me that laser would not work on that one. Anyways, I still enjoy looking at other peoples tattoos I am just not happy with the ones that I got and needed to remove them.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Dec 2, 2006)

my newest tattoo. I have another on my ankle but currently no decent picture uploaded. Look for efergoh's pictures soon. I think my tat makes an appearance in a couple of his latest work.


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 4, 2006)

Donna, that is very awesome!  Are Michael and Alex your children?  I am trying to find an idea for my boys names, want something not too feminine since they are boys, but not too masculine since I am a woman   The Tinkerbell I posted previously has changed dramatically since adding my daughters name and some pixie dust looking design.  Very pretty.


----------



## Nurd (Dec 4, 2006)

My mom had six kids and she has all our names wrapped around her ankle. *shrugs* I guess that only works if you have a lot of kids.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 5, 2006)

Nurd said:
			
		

> My mom had six kids and she has all our names wrapped around her ankle. *shrugs* I guess that only works if you have a lot of kids.


 
Or a few kids with very long names


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 21, 2006)

Not mine, mine is boring, but a friend of mine from a recent shoot:


----------



## Nurd (Dec 22, 2006)

Lol no we all had very long names! Except her first two children.


----------



## Altaholic (Dec 25, 2006)

Wanted to make sure I knew how to post images and dont have any good shots of my tattoos, so using some that a friend took of my girlfriends recently completed back piece. 











Let me know if there are any problems viewing them. First time linking to a forum. 

Glenn


----------



## Amber24 (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is one of mine.   I had to take it myself, which was hard because its on my back.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is the shot of my completed Tinkerbell, I noticed that my last post of it was before it was finished.   I will be getting a calla lily on my foot with both of my boys names soon, will take a pic of that once I get it.  I can't really take pictures of my own tattoos, too hard because of where they are located.

This is a very bad picture, the darkness of the name makes the tinkerbell look very light, but it's just a trick of the eye.    The name lightened up and is the same as the tinkerbell now, and they are both darker than that tink looks...did that make any sense?






This one is on the back of my neck...


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Jan 13, 2007)

Altaholic said:


>




WOW, those are beautiful!

No tattoos for me, although I can't say I'll never get one.


----------



## MG TF 135 (Jan 28, 2007)

It's so hard to take a photo of your right arm while holding the camera with you left hand. The blurry far end is not the tattoo its just my lousy DOF. 

Anyway, i went trekking in Nepal and the Himalaya a few years back. Brought back a rock with a prayer carved on it that a monk gave me. Got it on my arm to energize me in darker moments. Hope you like. 







Thanks for looking


----------



## CrazyAva (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice MG TF 135.  My next tattoo is going to be on the top of my left foot.  It's a lily with my boys names.  Wanted something not too feminine since they are boys, but not to boyish since, well I am a girl and it's going on MY body.  So, I chose a lily.  It will be dark blues and some purple accents.


----------



## battlestation (Feb 13, 2007)

My tattoos.






yeah yeah yeah, i'm really thin.


----------



## jwsciontc (Jan 23, 2009)

If you got any tats, post em up!


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's mine. Not the most exciting pics, but notice the birthmark as the mouth and eye in the second


----------



## AdamBomb (Jan 24, 2009)

Maaaaany More to Come, This was about a month or so ago, it's still nice and pink in this shot. I plan to have at least one of my arms fully sleeved, in time!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2009)

New theme thread on tattoos merged with the already existing thread on the same theme.


----------



## Kegger (Jan 28, 2009)

First session - 11 hours







Second session - 9 hours


----------



## MrsMoo (Jan 28, 2009)

ouch! that looks painful, I only have a small tattoo, which will be hard to take a photo since its on my right arm, and I'm right handed haha!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are mine...all pics were taken fresh, right after the ink was done.

Fire dragon (5+ hours)






Water dragon (4+ hours)






Memorial tattoo for my mom and grandma, 2 queens of heart over my own heart (2+ hours)


----------



## jwsciontc (Jan 28, 2009)

damn, this thread didnt even come up when i searched tattoos LOL

anyways here's mine from the other thread:


----------



## AdamBomb (Jan 28, 2009)

The Threads hot merged, Look at post #27 towards the top.


----------



## jwsciontc (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah realized that, pretty cool feature


----------



## 2smellydogs (Jan 31, 2009)

[FONT=&quot] 
Hope this falls under this category, not my tattoo but one iv taken.[/FONT]


----------



## memento (Jan 31, 2009)

this is my favorite one..


----------



## Stillwater (Feb 1, 2009)

1.
For my first love- music. Straight from the mic to the ears, no bull.  (The cord attaches somewhere on my collar bone.)




2.
For my father that passed away, sorry if its not very sharp, its hard to take a photo of the right arm, yeah.


----------



## javig999 (Feb 1, 2009)

These are from a party I went to...just thought it was fun to record them...


----------

